# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Прививки

## Kristina

Вы прививали своих детей?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Нет.

----------


## Галим

> Вы прививали своих детей?


Дочке 7 лет,не  разу непривитая ,кроме простуды ничем не болела.

----------


## Kristina

А не страшно было не прививать? Ведь всякие эти болезни ещё живы..
Я тоже не хочу делать дочке прививки, но вот И прививку делать страшно, и страшно что заболеет страшной болезнью :doom:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Наберите в поисковике "правда о прививках",много нового 
узнаете.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прививка - это прививка болезни, а не от болезни. Болеют в основном привитые дети. Непривитые гораздо здоровее. Нашему сыну 11 лет, никаких прививок сроду не делали. Он не болел ни одной детской болезнью (их же не привили!). Вакцинация - это мощный удар по здоровью нации. Просто работникам этой сферы надо себя кормить, вот они и стращают людей всякими болезнями и говорят об ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОСТИ прививок. А своих детей не прививают, зная, что это за отрава. В организме уже есть все механизмы самозащиты - имунная система. Прививки пытаются "помогать" имунной системе, дублируя ее функции. Так человек естественно слабеет. Но нам официоз говорит об обратном. Мифы правят миром. Если человек соблюдает принципы чистоты, ведет здоровый образ жизни и правильно питается, прививки ему не нужны.

----------


## SergeiP

Ну да, когда чума и оспа косили мир, мифом это не выглядело.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну да, когда чума и оспа косили мир, мифом это не выглядело.


Послушайте лучше специалистов. Посмотрите фильм "Правда о прививках" и тогда делайте выводы. Так же надо различать место, время и обстоятельства. Может быть во времена чумы и оспы это и имело "какое-то" значение, но в относительно благополучной ситуации зачем искусственно инфицировать организм? Может быть его лучше укреплять, а не ослаблять?

----------


## SergeiP

> Послушайте лучше специалистов.


Почему Вы решили, что авторы фильма абсолютные и непредубежденные специалисты? В конце концов, им также присущи четыре недостатка обусловленной души.



> Посмотрите фильм "Правда о прививках" и тогда делайте выводы.


Я смотрел, также знаю историю, когда огромное число людей погибало, пока небыло прививок. 
А этот фильм уже стал официальной позицией ИСККОН?



> Так же надо различать место, время и обстоятельства. Может быть во времена чумы и оспы это и имело "какое-то" значение, но в относительно благополучной ситуации...


Ну так ситуация и стала благополучная благодаря прививкам.



> ...зачем искусственно инфицировать организм? Может быть его лучше укреплять, а не ослаблять?


Такое ощущение, что Вы не понимаете смысл прививки...

----------


## Александр.Б

Слышал как Аударья Дхама пр. говорил, что надо прививать, но только у проверенного специалиста, который будет использовать неподдельные вакцины.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Такое ощущение, что Вы не понимаете смысл прививки...


Такое впечатление, что Вы думаете, что понимаете смысл прививки  :biggrin1:

----------


## Светлана )

> Слышал как Аударья Дхама пр. говорил, что надо прививать, но только у проверенного специалиста, который будет использовать неподдельные вакцины.


 А где Вы такое слышали?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Смысл прививки предельно ясен--сделать граждан вакцинозависимыми и медицинозависимыми.  Это один из элементов установления тотального контроля над населением.

----------


## Александр.Б

> А где Вы такое слышали?


в одной из лекций в ответах на вопросы. Он там говорил, что проблемы возникают от некачественных вакцин, но прививать или нет, это личная ответственность каждого, и сам он не против вакцинации как таковой. Но есть ещё некоторые факторы, которые нужно учитывать при принятии решения о вакцинации.

Лекцию конкретно не припомню, много их очень)))
Но есть вот это http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6MEuadTHvk

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему Вы решили, что авторы фильма абсолютные и непредубежденные специалисты? В конце концов, им также присущи четыре недостатка обусловленной души.


У меня есть свой разум и опыт, против которых я не могу пойти. Недостатки присущи всем. Речь не об этом. Просто я сторонник естественных методов укрепления здоровья, а не искусственных. Считаю вакцинацию полностью искусственной формой "защиты" от болезней.




> Я смотрел, также знаю историю, когда огромное число людей погибало, пока небыло прививок.


С прививками погибают больше. Сейчас почти все привиты. Это остановило смерть?




> А этот фильм уже стал официальной позицией ИСККОН?


Думаю, что у ИСККОН никогда не будет официальной позиции по этому вопросу. ИСККОН занимается духовной вакцинацией.




> Ну так ситуация и стала благополучная благодаря прививкам.


Уважаю вашу веру, но сам придерживаюсь другой.




> Такое ощущение, что Вы не понимаете смысл прививки...


Вы совершенно правы. Я не понимаю позитивного смысла прививки. Но я точно знаю, какое от нее может быть зло. На себе испытал, когда мне в 6-м классе сделали привику на левом плече и у меня несколько лет там была гнойная незаживающая рана.

----------


## Kristina

Ужас какой :scare2: 
А с другой стороны я сама например привита по полной программе, но особой хилостью не отличаюсь.. Ну болела в детстве простудами, но этим и без прививок болеют..
А вообще если честно, даже если я буду прививать ребёнка, то это больше для собственного успокоения..Потому что на всё воля Кришны и елси человеку суждено умереть от столбняка, то привка его не спасёт :nea:

----------


## Йогешвара дас

Наберите в поиске Яндекса "смерть от прививки", для собственного успокоения...

----------


## Йогешвара дас

http://antivakcina.org/smert-v-detsk...zdes-privivki/  - интересная статья на эту тему.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Книга Галины Червонской на эту тему - http://ayurveda.ru.com/library/galin...fy-i-realnost-

----------


## SergeiP

> Такое впечатление, что Вы думаете, что понимаете смысл прививки


Да думаю, что понимаю. Если хотите разубедить меня, то приводите доводы, ведущие к установлению Истины. А не просто, унижающие меня. Этим меня не проймешь  :crazy:

----------


## SergeiP

> У меня есть свой разум и опыт, против которых я не могу пойти. Недостатки присущи всем. Речь не об этом. Просто я сторонник естественных методов укрепления здоровья, а не искусственных. Считаю вакцинацию полностью искусственной формой "защиты" от болезней.


Каковы критерии естественности и исскуственности?




> С прививками погибают больше. Сейчас почти все привиты. Это остановило смерть?


Да смерть от эпидемий в привитых странах в десятки и сотни (если не тысячи) раз меньше, чем раньше.




> Уважаю вашу веру, но сам придерживаюсь другой.


Т.е. Вы считаете, что совпадение по времени огромного уменьшения смертельных эпидемий и открытия вакцинации это просто совпадение?




> На себе испытал, когда мне в 6-м классе сделали привику на левом плече и у меня несколько лет там была гнойная незаживающая рана.


Искренне Вам сочуствую!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Да думаю, что понимаю. Если хотите разубедить меня, то приводите доводы, ведущие к установлению Истины. А не просто, унижающие меня. Этим меня не проймешь


Похоже,проняли.

----------


## SergeiP

> Похоже,проняли.


Это оф-топ и мне он неинтересен. Надеюсь, модераторы правильно на него отреагируют.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Каковы критерии естественности и исскуственности?


Естественное - это то, что дано нам Богом через природу. Это то, что не требует искусственных технологий и не имеет побочных последствий. Это то, что основано на принципах благости (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость). Это то, что дано в Ведах. В данном случае - в Аюрведе.




> Да смерть от эпидемий в привитых странах в десятки и сотни (если не тысячи) раз меньше, чем раньше.


Не из-за прививок, а из-за того, что уровень благости и стандарты чистоты там выше. 




> Т.е. Вы считаете, что совпадение по времени огромного уменьшения смертельных эпидемий и открытия вакцинации это просто совпадение?


Для того, чтобы говорить об однозначной связи всех этих событий, нужно учитывать много разных факторов. Думаю, что в целом повышение стандартов чистоты сыграло основную роль. Иначе можно долго спорить о причине падения плода с дерева. Одни говорят, что он упал потому что просто созрел, а другие настаивают на том, что он упал потому что ворона села на ветку и качнула ее. А третьи говорят, что повлияла совокупность факторов. Поэтому я не думаю, что "только вакцинация" сыграла в этом свою роль. Общество в целом вышло из средневекового невежества и это подразумевает многие вещи.  




> Искренне Вам сочуствую!


Лучше посочувствуете реальным жертвам вакцинации, которых не так уж мало. Естсетвенно, что правдивой статистики в этой сфере почти не найти, т.к. она угрожает "важной программе" всеобщей вакцинации. А просто сочувствовать бессмыслено, т.к. ничего от этого не меняется. Все сочувствуют жертвам плохой экологии, но экологический кризис продолжает угубляться, несотря на "сочувствие".

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Эпидемии были в Европе,где придумали парфюм,вместо того чтобы мыться.У славян были бани и масштабные моры не замечены.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы прививали своих детей?


Пока ещё не знали о вреде прививок - прививали.
Дочку после трёх перестали, сына после года не прививаем. Слава Кришне, что глаза раскрыл.
Сын в полгода после прививки гепатита В получил страшный диатез по всему телу. Лицо было сплошной коркой, жуть :sed:  Это, кстати, очень распространенный эффект от этой прививки. В некоторых случаях заканчивается трагически (в интернете об этом полезно почитать).

Кристина, вы почитайте о вреде прививок побольше и примите решение сами. Чтобы потом никого не обвинять.
Вам нужна решимость! :-)


(К слову, Аударья дхама прабху  не говорит, что надо прививать, он предлагает осознанно решать это самим родителям.)

----------


## SergeiP

> ...К слову, Аударья дхама прабху  не говорит, что надо прививать, он предлагает осознанно решать это самим родителям...





> Слышал как Аударья Дхама пр. говорил, что надо прививать, но только у проверенного специалиста, который будет использовать неподдельные вакцины.


То ли Аударья Дхама запутался, то-ли мы.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я по настоянию мужа сделала несколько.сделал гепатит,столбняк,АКДС улушенную одну-больше не буду,так как даже от инфаринкса температурил а говорят ,что с каждой ревакцинацией симптомы усугубляются.сделала полио 2 инъекции,ну и капельно раз 5.сейчас вот терапевт сказала,что надо от ветрянки прививатся,муж опять настаивает,а я не хочу.и свекровь тоже за прививки,они походу думают,что это как витаминки-такие полезные.помню закапали малому полио,и дня через 3-как раз был очередной рейд вакцинаторов с теми же каплями полио,я говорю-ребенок только что получил их,а мне-ну и что,мы же бесплатно даем.у меня глаза по 5 копеек,не надо говорю мне никаких бесплатно.они с этой вакциной по жаре целый день ходили.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То ли Аударья Дхама запутался, то-ли мы.


Это тот случай, когда человек слышит то, что хочет принять к действию.

Аударья дхама прабху не дает конкретных советов (и правильно делает) :smilies:

----------


## SergeiP

> Это тот случай, когда человек слышит то, что хочет принять к действию.
> Аударья дхама прабху не дает конкретных советов (и правильно делает)


Если он не дает, то почему Вы на него ссылаетесь?

А вообще, надо некоторым почитать об эпидемиях чумы и оспы, унесших миллионы жизней.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=UVkri...rizzVBOA&gl=RU

"Прививки: показания и противопоказания."
Торсунов О.Г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если он не дает, то почему Вы на него ссылаетесь?
> 
> А вообще, надо некоторым почитать об эпидемиях чумы и оспы, унесших миллионы жизней.


Каждый ищет то, что подскажет Сердце :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А вообще, надо некоторым почитать об эпидемиях чумы и оспы, унесших миллионы жизней.


Вы правы. Наше мировоззрение формируется на основе того, что мы читаем и слушаем. Еще несколько дней назад многие читатели интернета всех убеждали в неизбежности "квантового скачка" и "конца света". Шраванам - могущественный процесс, т.к. включает все остальные процессы. Главное - чтобы источник был верный.

----------


## SergeiP

> Шраванам - могущественный процесс, т.к. включает все остальное. Главное - чтобы источник был верный.


И где же верный источник в этом вопросе?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И где же верный источник в этом вопросе?


Верный источник тот, который говорит о здоровом образе жизни, а не о чуме. Современная медицина - это наука о болезнях. Аюрведа - наука о здоровье. Надеюсь, что разницу вы улавливаете.

----------


## SergeiP

> Верный источник тот, который говорит о здоровом образе жизни, а не о чуме. Современная медицина - это наука о болезнях. Аюрведа - наука о здоровье. Надеюсь, что разницу вы улавливаете.


Аюрведа говорит и о болезнях. А выжившие миллионы в результате вакцинации это и есть здоровье.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А выжившие миллионы в результате вакцинации это и есть здоровье.


Смертность среди вакцинированных, как ни странно, 100%  :tongue:

----------


## Кирилл дас

А что Веды говорят о вакцинах? Если вакцина - эффективное средство предупреждения болезней, то в писаниях должно быть что-то.

Аюрведа, по большей части, строится именно на предупреждении заболеваний. Это гуна благости - предупреждать, а не лечить (проактивный подход). Нужно хорошо по искать. Веды не могли оставить без внимания такой замечательный способ поддержания здоровья.

Кушать мясо - тоже благость. Там есть белок. Одним бифштексом в день можно защитить себя от страшных болезней: анемии, дистрофии, рахита. Кроме того, оно поддерживает ставшие естественными, в ходе эволюции человека от обезьяны, гнилостные колонии - то есть защищает от дисбактериоза.
В странах, где люди кушают мясо - это самые передовые страны, такие как США, Англия, Россия и др. - практически побеждены такие страшные возбудители, как чума, оспа, тиф, холера. А за счет низкого уровня анемии у населения, появились такие гиганты мысли, как Циолковский, сумевшие покорить космос.

Это гуна благости. Предупреждать болезни, а не лечить их.

----------


## SergeiP

> Смертность среди вакцинированных, как ни странно, 100%


И среди невакцинированных тоже 100%

Очевидно, что Ваш довод не в тему. Кришна в Бхагават Гите высказывается за спор, ради установления Истины, а не просто "победить" оппонента любой ценой.

----------


## SergeiP

> Кушать мясо - тоже благость.


Это страсть и невежество. Что и приводит к болезням. Поэтому в развитых странах постоянно растет количество "нелечимых" болезней: инфаркт, рак, инсульт и т.д. и т.п.

А в странах, где нет прививок до сих пор гуляют "простые" эпидемии.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> И среди невакцинированных тоже 100%


Вот и я о том же, а Вы упорно твердите о каких-то фантастических миллионах выживших...

----------


## Kristina

Если муж не будет настаивать, то скорее всего прививать конечно не будем :nea: ..
*Но вот опять-таки повторюсь*, ведь мы с вами все привитые, и что разве мы такие уж прям хилые с ослабленым имунитетом? Вот у меня подруга и привики дочке не делала, и закаляет её всячески, и грудью кормит, а дочка как в садик пошла так из простуд не вылазит, хотя имунитет по идее ведь должен быть крепче при таком раскладе?? :neznai:

----------


## Светлана )

> ... а дочка как в садик пошла так из простуд не вылазит, хотя имунитет по идее ведь должен быть крепче при таком раскладе??


Вот и ответ :mmm:  Для ребенка до 4 лет лучше быть с мамой, он живет еще под защитой ее энергии. По Ведической традиции из дома- в гурукулу ребенок шел с 5 лет, только мальчики.

Здесь еще интересно:
http://www.valyaeva.ru/?p=3009

Про воспитание детей
http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...gJukXFgVs3M%3D

http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...VZ65GYTZUXI%3D

----------


## Светлана )

Еще про детей, важные вещи.
http://vita-schola.ru/pedagogika/ved...nie-detej.html

----------


## Kristina

Спасибки за ссылки!!

----------


## Светлана )

:namaste:

----------


## SergeiP

> Вот и я о том же, а Вы упорно твердите о каких-то фантастических миллионах выживших...


Ваши слова противоречат наставлениям шастр и Шрилы Прабхупады, что лечится надо не медля ни секунды. Так что Ваши размышления мне любопытны, но не более.

----------


## SergeiP

> *Но вот опять-таки повторюсь*, ведь мы с вами все привитые, и что разве мы такие уж прям хилые с ослабленым имунитетом? Вот у меня подруга и привики дочке не делала, и закаляет её всячески, и грудью кормит, а дочка как в садик пошла так из простуд не вылазит, хотя имунитет по идее ведь должен быть крепче при таком раскладе??


В среде преданных стало модно всячески хаять достижения "материалистичных" ученых, наверное так они самоутверждаются. Поэтому не стоить слишком сильно следовать за чьим-то ложным эго.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Конечно будет болеть ребенок в садике,там постоянно несколько больных детей,от них заражаются другие и так по кругу.У атеистов вообще состояние болезни считается в порядке вещей,если вдруг какой-то ребенок в саду не болеет,то это будет подозрительно.Тамогунщики придут к выводу,что он повинен в болезнях остальных или позавидуют и сглазят,что у них в голове,не понятно.Так что не отдавайте детей если они вам дороги.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Аюрведа говорит и о болезнях. А выжившие миллионы в результате вакцинации это и есть здоровье.


Судя по логике ваших фраз, вам важнее остаться правым и сохранить за собой последнее слово, чем понять суть того, что я пишу. Не буду покушаться на ваше право быть непогрешимым. Я сказал все, что мог по этой теме. В конце концов, все решает личный опыт, а он у нас с вами диаметрально противоположный. На сем выхожу из дискуссии по причине ее бессмысленности.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Аюрведа говорит в первую очередь о стимулировании иммунитета. Например, при рождении ребёнку сразу дают пару капель мёда, смешанного в определённых пропорциях с гхи, зольным золотом (суварна бхасма), порошком корневища аира болотного(вача), вьюнка многостебельчатого (шанкхапушпи), бакопы Монье (брахми), витании снотворной (ашвагандхи). Этот состав называется Суварнапрашана. Его обычно продолжают давать в указанных возрастных дозировках максимум каждый день, либо минимум в каждую Пушйа-накшатру до 16 лет. Это обеспечивает сильнейший иммунитет, защиту от инфекций и сезонных влияний, физическую силу и выносливость, сильную память, внимание и способность к обучению, сильный огонь пищеварения и т.д. Также в течении жизни человеку предписаны различные возрастные расаяны, поддерживающие иммунитет в должном состоянии. 

Чарака самхита говорит о причинах возникновения эпидемий. Этому посвящена целая глава из данной шастры. Очень вкратце суть такова: 
Причина эпидемий - адхарма и корысть. Сначала происходит падение брахманического сословия. Брахманы становятся лживыми. За ними кшатрии становятся несправедливыми, вайшьи жадными, шудры распутными. Полубоги отворачиваются от такого места. Из-за этого зерно, пищевые и лекарственные растения лишаются не только вкуса, но и оджаса и питательной ценности. Люди едят пищу, лищённую жизненной силы и истощают себя адхармой. Крими (болезнетворные микроскопические существа) начинают плодиться и крепнуть из-за отсутствия сдерживающих их факторов. И тогда приходит мор. 

Мои дети не привиты. Не вижу необходимости.

Лично видел детей, ставших инвалидами после прививок. Никому не желаю такого горя.

С СергеемП дискутировать не намерен.

----------


## SergeiP

Я тоже спорить не намерен. И о чем? Что после изобретения вакцин прекратились эпидемии? Это просто факт, который надо принять. 

А насчет вреда вакцин:
 - в любом деле необходим разум, надо тщательно следить за качеством препаратов;
 - вакцина не хлеб - могут быть осложения.

Поэтому и вакцинация и отказ от неё рискованы. Каждый сам должен принять решение.

Сам Шрила Прабхупада высоко отзывался об уровне западной (американской) медицины.

----------


## Светлана )

> А насчет вреда вакцин:
>  - в любом деле необходим разум, надо тщательно следить за качеством препаратов;
>  - вакцина не хлеб - могут быть осложения.


Вернемся к нашей реальности: какими возможностями Вы располагаете, чтобы проверить качество препаратов, которыми будут прививать Вашего(!), а не абстрактного, ребенка? И насколько эти препараты безвредны конкретно для Вашего(!) ребенка?

----------


## Макс_И

> Я тоже спорить не намерен. И о чем? Что после изобретения вакцин прекратились эпидемии? Это просто факт, который надо принять.


 По идее в ведическом обществе не было ни вакцин ни эпидемий. Но кто его знает )...  

В Германии была недавно шумиха, в связи с вакциной. На деле оказалось что для простых смертных была одна вакцина а для элиты, правительство прежде всего - совершенно другая. 8). В Россию вообще спихивают Бог знает что, лишь бы деньги отмыть. Чужое здоровье никого не волнует, кроме самого человека.
Помню как один врач с сарказмом ухмелялся говоря о вакцине называя его состав, на слуху что то осталось типа то ли амин то ли ацетил не помню)
но стало ясно что это какой то яд)). А сколько экспериментов проводят над обществом. А сроки годности. А сколько детей погибло или утратило нервную систему.

Иммунитет слишком сложно устроен. Тело само может от всего лечиться.  У современных ученых нет даже представлений о жизненном воздухе. 
  В эмпирическом мире есть и противоположный взгляд на прививки:
*http://pravdu.ru/biovoyna.htm*
Прививки детям или уничтожение иммунитета ребёнка.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/kto-elena/298/662.html
 Галина Царева "Прививки" 1

----------


## Макс_И

> Сам Шрила Прабхупада высоко отзывался об уровне западной (американской) медицины.


Вроде имелось ввиду простое сравнение достижений американской медицины с медициной вообще во всем мире которая была на нулевом уровне. И дальше шла критика, что даже не смотря на эти достижения американской медицины, постройки небоскребов и совершенства другой науки в еде сне сексе и самообороне все общество тотально несчастливо и больно и порождает хиппи и наркоманов вместо того чтобы эти достижения дали им какое нибудь счастье.

 Шрила Прабхупада. Закон обманывает, *медицина обманывает*, правительство тоже обманывает. Высокие правительственные чиновники обвиняются в получении взяток. Если губернатор берет взятки и полиция берет взятки, то разве может идти речь о хорошем обществе? Народ выбирает того политика, который обещает ему счастливую жизнь. Но поскольку счастье - это майя [иллюзия], он никогда не сможет исполнить свое обещание, и общество только переполнится лгунами. А так как на самом деле люди жаждут этого иллюзорного счастья, они снова и снова избирают таких неразборчивых в средствах лидеров.

*  Обманщики и обманутые*
 Шрила Прабхупада. Такие явления природы, как сила тяготения или невесомость, - это ачинтья-шакти, *непостижимые энергии*, и настоящая наука подразумевает познание ачинтья-шакти. Начинать исследование цепи явлений с какого-либо определенного момента времени не научно и не может дать полного знания. Мы должны знать, откуда все берет свое начало. Дойдя в своих исследованиях до известной черты, мы обнаружим, что природа порождена ачинтья-шакти. К примеру, с помощью своего ума, кисти и красок мы можем изобразить цветок. Но постичь, каким образом на земле сами собой растут и плодоносят растения, мы не можем. Мы можем понять нарисованный цветок, но не в силах понять настоящий. *По существу ученые не могут объяснить явление биологического роста.* Они лишь жонглируют словами: «молекула», «хромосома», - но на самом деле не могут объяснить этого явления.

 Главная ошибка *так называемых ученых* заключается в том, что в своих рассуждениях и умозаключениях они используют индуктивный метод. К примеру, если ученый захочет с помощью индуктивного метода установить, смертен ли человек, то должен будет исследовать каждого человека, пытаясь узнать нет ли среди них одного или нескольких бессмертных. Он говорит: «Я не могу согласиться с утверждением, что все люди смертны. Нельзя исключить существования нескольких бессмертных. Я еще не всех обследовал. Как же я могу утверждать, что человек смертен?» Такой процесс называется индуктивным. Дедуктивный же метод подразумевает следующее: ваш отец, ваш учитель или гуру говорят вам, что человек смертен, и вы соглашаетесь с этим.

 Шрила Прабхупада. Да. Восходящий процесс никогда не приведет к успеху, поскольку основан на* информации, полученной нами с помощью чувств, а чувства несовершенны.* Поэтому мы принимаем нисходящий процесс.

  Господь Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите» [4.34]: тад виддхи пранипатена парипрашнена севайа. Они же делают все наоборот. Вместо того чтобы обратиться к духовному учителю, ученые сами пытаются встать на его место. Они пишут книги, в которых выдвигают гипотезу, будто жизнь однажды возникла из материи. Но почему-то никто не спрашивает, откуда этот негодяй взял, что жизнь возникла из материи. Никто не пытается опровергнуть это утверждение. Таким образом ученые, хотя их знание несовершенно, пытаются играть роль наставников.

 Д-р Сингх. Кто-то может возразить, что ученые выдвигают предположения, полагаясь на свой разум.

 Шрила Прабхупада. *Но разве можно доверять разуму ученого? Его чувства несовершенны, он склонен впадать в иллюзию, он совершает ошибки и обманывает. Ученый не обладает совершенным знанием и тем не менее выдает себя за учителя. Это и есть обман. Люди же так глупы, что верят ему.*

 Однажды мой Гуру Махараджаи сказал:  «Современный мир - это *общество обманщиков и обманутых*». К сожалению, обманутые превозносят обманщиков, таким образом маленькие обманщики поклоняются большим.  Предположим, сюда придет стадо ослов и начнет восхвалять меня: «О, Вы Джагад-гуру»й. Чего стоит их похвала? Но если хвалит джентльмен или образованный человек, тогда его слова имеют цену. Обычно же и те, кто хвалит, и те, кого хвалят, невежественны. Как говорится в Ведах, самстутах пурушах пашух: «Маленькое животное возносит хвалу большому».
 .....................
 За пределами клетки
 Д-р Сингх. Но разве живое существо, пока пребывает в материальном мире, не нуждается в материи?

 Шрила Прабхупада. Нет, живое существо абсолютно духовно, и потому не нуждается в материи. Но поскольку его ум воспален, ему кажется, что оно нуждается в ней. В материальном мире живое существо находится в обусловленном состоянии. В этом состоянии оно сковано рамками материального тела и вынуждено испытывать связанные с телом наслаждения и страдания. Живое существо подобно алкоголику, которому на самом деле нет никакой необходимости пить, но тем не менее он думает: «Если я перестану пить, то умру». Это и есть майя, иллюзия. Неужели алкоголик и впрямь умрет, если не выпьет?

*Д-р Сингх.* Нет. Но если человек откажется от еды, он умрет.

 Шрила Прабхупада. *Это тоже не совсем так*. Вчера вечером мы говорили о Рагхунатхе дасе Госвамибб. *На склоне лет он практически полностью воздерживался от еды и сна. Он пил лишь немного пахты раз в три-четыре дня и работал по двадцать два часа в сутки, оставляя на сон всего два часа. А были дни, когда он совсем не спал. Вы спросите: «Как же он мог жить?», - но он прожил сто лет.* Еда, сон, совокупление и защита не заботили Рагхунатху даса Госвами, но тем не менее он продолжал жить. Будучи чистым преданным Кришны, он отдавал себе отчет в том, что душа вечна и независима, несмотря на то, что оказалась в клетке этого тела, в которой на самом деле не нуждается. Предположим, птица попала в клетку. Разве она живет только потому что находится в клетке? Без клетки она будет свободна. Люди думают, что пребывание в клетке этого тела делает их счастливыми. Это чепуха. На самом же деле наше заключение в темнице тела и является причиной того, что мы испытываем страх. Но если мы очистим свое существование (нам даже не надо для этого покидать свое тело), то сразу станем абхайа, не знающими страха.

----------


## Макс_И

:blink:   :doom:  

В августе 2009 года следственно-экспертная группа Агенства по защите здоровья (США), курирующая фармацевтическую промышленность, опубликовала документы, раскрывающие диверсионную деятельность ряда фармацевтических компаний, объединенных в международный картель, которые занимались производством высокотоксичной вакцины от свинного гриппа Н1N1.
В ходе следствия выяснилось, что все следы ведут к корпорации "Нью-Йорк Партнершил", спонсируемой Трастовой компанией Дэвида Рокфеллера, в которую входят ряд богатейших и влиятельных партнеров с Уолл-Стрит. Доктор-микробиолог Леонард Горовиц - ведущий специалист США по медикаментам и продуктам здравоохранения предоставил в ФБР неопровержимые доказательства того, что вакцина от свинного гриппа является бактериологическим оружием, так как смешана с высокотоксичными веществами, неизбежно ведущими к полной потере иммунитета и вызывающими более 20 видов раковых заболеваний с последующим параличом мышечных тканей и дыхательных органов.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

О!Подошли к корню вопроса--Рокфеллер.Уверен,если изучить,откуда есть пошла массовая вакцинация,прийдем к этим товарищам,владельцам Федеральной Резервной Системы и их соплеменникам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После исчерпывающего ответа Говардхандхари прабху тему или споры о прививках продолжать не имеет смысла. Тему закрываю.

----------

